# hi hi, i'm from maryland!



## Aurora151989 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm almost 17  my birthday is on march 3rd. I have 2 kitties and a very lovely sig i want to use.










I'd like to know how to change the 150 pixels to 120 pixels. It's within the limits in KB and width at 31 KB and 480 pixels wide.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Does this look any better to you?

Edited to add: To alter a size of a pic I usually just open it in MS Paint and choose "Image" and then "Stretch/Skew" and you type in a % amount in the horizontal and vertical boxes. Maybe there is even an easier way but this is just how I've always done it.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Aurora and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , you've got some cute kitties there :wink: , maybe you can post some more pics of them in Meet My Kitty secition? :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and cute siggie too :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*You will love it here and learn alot in the process. I did!*


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welocme to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you.

-HEYHWA


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome Aurora, cute kitties.
I love love love Maryland. Great hiking, great ballfield (Camden Yards) and of course Ocean City. My husband and I hit Baltimore for crabs (Bo Brooks) at least 4 times a year. Lots to do in Maryland.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a shepard mix BIG baby girl


----------



## Aurora151989 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks everyone, i will be posting pics!


----------

